
Airtame announces partnership with Northamber AV - SophieBrown
https://airtame.com/
======
SophieBrown
Airtame announces partnership with Northamber AV

4 May 2020, Copenhagen — Airtame (www.airtame.com), the leading wireless
screen sharing and collaboration platform, today announced it has officially
partnered with Northamber AV, the UK’s longest-standing and leading
distributor of AV & IT products.

The partnership will see Northamber offer Airtame’s wireless screen sharing
and device management platform directly to business facilities throughout the
United Kingdom.

Alongside its wireless screen sharing solution — which help schools and
businesses increase productivity and engagement in meetings and classrooms —
Airtame recently launched Airtame Cloud, which provides customers with one
unified platform to remotely manage and monitor their Airtame devices, along
with a range of digital signage features.

In operation for over forty years, Northamber is widely recognized as the
longest established UK only value added AV & IT distributor. Alongside
Airtame, the company distributes products from over 80 reputable brands,
including Avocor, Sharp and Sony.

Airtame’s Head of Sales EMEA, Thomas Nielsen said: “Airtame has enjoyed 200%
growth in the UK since 2018, and our partnership with Northamber will continue
to strengthen this positioning in the market. We’re focusing on fortifying our
channel-driven growth in EMEA, and look forward to reaching even more
resellers in the UK.”

Northamber’s Director of AV, Peter Dosanjh said “Airtame is one of the most
exciting brands in the wireless screen sharing and collaboration space. The
new distribution agreement will deliver significant benefits to UK resellers
and we are thrilled to establish this partnership and look forward to the new
opportunities it will bring in the future.”

ENDS

